# NX (nxserver-freeedition) uses way too much bandwidth

## SickThought

Hello  :Smile: 

I searched around alot but couldn't find anything. I really need help with this:

I want to be able to access my desktop from school so I looked into NX. I tried installing the FreeNX-Server but I can't get it to work, even when doing everything mentioned in the gentoo-wiki.

So I tried out nxserver-freeedition and it seemed to work fine when testing localy. But when I try to connect over the internet it's veeery slow/unusable, even when using the modem-parameters (my connection at home is 384kbps down / 64kbps up). So to check how much bandwith it uses I made a ssh-connection to my router and forwarded/tunneled localport 7777 to my pc's ssh-port.  I then connected to localhost port 7777 with modem-link parameters and watched the bandwidth usage with a desktop widget (KDE4-user). It constantly reported 20-50 KB/s (up and down of course as my pc was server and client at the same time). I'm pretty sure this is way too much for a modem.

Can anyone help me figure out why it consumes so much bandwidth?

```
zhick henning # equery list nx

[ Searching for package 'nx' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-misc/nx-3.2.0-r2 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxclient-3.2.0.13 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/nxnode-3.2.0-r3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxserver-freeedition-3.2.0.16 (0)
```

----------

## kokoko3k

If it is not a typo, 64kbps (kbps and not kBps), then i doubt you will have a smooth experience  :Sad: 

----------

## SickThought

Hmm... I thought b = Bit and B = Byte?

Anyway I meant 384 Kilobit/s Downstream and 64 Kilobit/s upstream

----------

## kokoko3k

yep , 64kbps are very low...

----------

## SickThought

Well, it's ISDN-speed, and since I've read reports of NX being fluent with ISDN I expected this to be enough.

After all the NX-Client has a ISDN-option...

So the real question is: why does NX use ~50KB/s of bandwidth when I use it with the ISDN-connection-parameters?

----------

